# Portugal IMI taxes



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi guys, 
I want to pay my IMI house taxes for my house in Portugal.Could someone please send me the link as I am having problems finding it.It used to be Portal des Finances.
Also can they be paid now from a UK bank account as in the past I have always paid through my agent Portugal bank account. 

Thanks in anticipation 

Paul.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

When they're issued they will be available at https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/main.jsp?body=/ca/notasCobrancaForm.jsp but everything has been deferred one month this year.

If you're not paying from a Portuguese bank account you'll have to use the method described in http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...nts/Pagamentos_a_partir_do_estrangeiro_PT.pdf or continue to have someone else do it for you. I would imagine that trying to pay directly from a UK GBP account would prove very difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Richard ,
Thanks so much for your reply. This explains why I can not find out,how much to pay.

As regards paying through my UK bank account, I see that link you sent me, contains a Swift and Iban number, so I should have no problem paying through my UK bank ?

Thanks again for your help, it's taking a big load of my mind. 

Regards Paul.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

As I see it, the difficulties are ensuring that you're paying the right amount and ensuring that the necessary payment references are correctly transmitted with the payment.


----------



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, Richard I will look into.I now pay my French taxes by UK bank international transfer,successfully.


----------

